# 2 DAY OLD infant dies from dog bite to head.



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Baby Dies After Being Bitten By Dog In McKeesport CBS Pittsburgh

This is extremely sad, but I'm a very suspicious person and have to ask many questions about this. Who leaves a 2 day old baby somewhere with 4 dogs? Why wasn't he in a crib, playpen, etc? I would not leave a 2 year old alone with 4 dogs. I'm suspicious that they may have done something and blamed the dog. You can find a Pack-n-play for like $20 practically anywhere used, there should be no excuse for not having something.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Something happened like this a couple years ago with a Rott and a baby...the dog was put to sleep and it was later discovered the boyfriend killed the baby and blamed the dog


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Too depressing


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

That is terrible! I blame bad parenting on that one. I would never leave a two day old baby on the floor with dogs in the room. Even if you trust the dogs not to bite the baby, they could step on it. I have 4 children and have always had 2 big dogs in the house. I have never had any incidents with the kids and dogs, because they are never left unsupervised. Sure, we have had the puppy nipping and the occasional kid being knocked over, but that is it. We were right there to correct the puppy when they nipped too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sad yeah, disgusting, infuriating. I would not leave a new to the home eight week old puppy with a husky, or a pit bull, a GSD, a Rottweiler, or any dog. Why in God's green earth would you leave a tiny baby in the room with four dogs, the two mentioned and removed are breeds that have been known to attack babies, like GSDs. A female GSD heard the baby crying and picked it up and brought it to the parents, unfortunately it did not survive her mothering. But I believe it because GSD bitches are right there when their puppies cry, they immediately clean them, feed them, they become worried if they cannot get to them. They are good momma's and babies can trigger that in them. 

Huskies have high prey drive. A small crying mammal could be just another critter to go after. 

We have pack and plays here, I would not feel safe with the child in a pack and play only. They are low to the ground with just webbing for the sides. So when the 5 year olds are over or when my little sister has the babies over, if they are napping, the door is shut, and we keep track of the dog. He never has caused a problem, but how do you take it back if he ever does. We do not leave the room with babies and dogs. The five year olds though, they have known him for four years, and they can go up to go to the bathroom on their own, we are aware of where the dog is with relation to the kids, but we are not AS anal about it now. 

Still, a two day old baby? four dogs? I am disgusted.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A two day old baby looks like a toy to a dog. I would not expect the the dog to behave in any other way. The baby was on the floor, as if it were being offered to the dogs. Whom ever was in charge of the baby at that time should be held 100% responsible. No grey area.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

The news just updated the story that she left him in a carrier while she went to the bathroom. What was she thinking?!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You guys assume everyone is intelligent, and has common sense.
You assume too much.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

If it were up to me, there would definitely be child endangerment charges brought. How do you NOT make sure the baby is out of the dogs' reach if you must leave the room? Ugh. Poor baby, poor dogs, and yes, poor parents too, having to learn a lesson in this way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If it were up to me, someone would be starring in the schutzhund helper role with no padded overalls or bite sleeve. 

But maybe it is good that it is not up to me. 

I am sure the mother is horrified at what she did. But that won't bring the baby back. That won't make it not have suffered.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Cammotwin said:


> The news just updated the story that she left him in a carrier while she went to the bathroom. What was she thinking?!


Why leave the baby?? I didn't pee by myself for the 1st 2 years of my daughters life.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

My son is 2 1/2 and I am just starting to go to the bathroom without taking any DOGS with me so he's not alone with them. Now, I just leave the door open;-). What is WRONG with people??? 4 dogs? A 2 day old infant? No reason at all to punish the dogs; they are no more at fault than a knife is in a stabbing incident. 

RIP, poor baby.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

makes me wonder how old the mother was, what was that about the dog having a broken leg? gee wonder what really was going on in that house, rather not ponder, disturbing


----------

